# jdc_lawnguy 2021 Lawn Journal



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Anddd... we're off. Most of the snow is off my lawn as of yesterday. I had a significant amount of plow damage when the town plow ran over my sticks and came about 12-16" into the lawn around Christmas time. Luckily the ground was not fully frozen so I was able to get new sticks in before the next snow. Picture below is from when I put up the new sticks.



We had snow last October 30th which came with a few days of deep freeze. I had to winterize my sprayer before then and never got that last round of prop down.

We had snow on the ground on and off most of the winter. My lawn has been under snow for about the last 6 weeks. With the snow finally gone I was able to clean up the plow damage.

To say the lawn is covered with snow mold would be an understatement.



I spent about 90 minutes starting my blower and weedwacker then blowing the lawn to get rid of the snow mold. In about 75 minutes I got about 2M blown off. Definitely a slow process but everything is so matted and coated I think the blower is better than the rake at this point. The good news is I am seeing signs of life below the matting so it should bounce back.

I plan to get out tomorrow and blow more mold. I also need to trim some bushes and shrubs. I bought and extension for my Echo PAS 225 which will allow me to trim my hydrangea tree.

Last but not least, I bought a new (to me mower). I bought a Bobcat 36" walk behind. It is a used commercial unit that was only used residentially. Pretty excited to see it lay some stripes this year. By having a zero turn walk behind, I will be able make some changes to my lawn that I was unable to do with only having my ride-on tractor.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Little bit of a catch up post

Over the last few days temps have been upper 50's, but ground temps remain in the 40's. I still have some snow on north side of my deck &#128514;&#128514;

I have finished blowing and standing up grass. I am starting to seem a little green in the grass. Especially at the top of my grass near my shed and daughters lacrosse bounce back. That area gets close to full sun, so makes sense it would green up first.

Today I finished trimming the bushes around the house. Also cut back the pine tree a little.

Working on getting my Deere riding mower started. Mouse had gotten into engine over winter. Accidentally left key in on position last weekend so battery had to go back in charger.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Pictures of the current state of lawn as of this afternoon.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Beautiful day here in New England. I spent most of the afternoon outside.

I cleaned up the beds a bit and cleaned up edging.

Put down Snapshot. It is a little early, but we are expecting a heavy rain tomorrow.

Last week I bought a greenworks electric dethater and couldn't help but put it to work today. I usually don't dethatch in spring, but given the amount of snow mold I had I decided to give every thing a "fluffing".

I was pretty impressed with how well it worked. I had to at the highest setting.

Once done and cleaned up I put down Anderson's Humic DG at 3#/M

Current plan is to put down pre-m next weekend depending on temps.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Busy week. Forsythia is starting to bloom.

Soil results are in.

Haven't had a chance to get outside but maybe tomorrrow afternoon. Also have Monday off to get some work done.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

4/7/21 - applies Lesco 30-0-5 with .21% Dimension.

This was not my plan but haven't been feeling well and needed to get this down.

Had flat on mower over weekend that I have taken care of.

Greased the spreader

Turned on irrigation. It has been very dry with minimum measurable rain in my area for almost 2 weeks. Lawn is coming alive, but needs water.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

It continues to be dry. Rain is forecasted for Sunday. We will see.

Ran irrigation yesterday and today. I reused old schedule and it accidentally ran 2 days in a row. Should not be an issue given the lack of rain lately.

Things are greening up well. Pic's below are a little over 2 weeks apart.





I have 2 yards of loam coming tomorrow to fill in by mailbox and along the street where I need to repair things after the town plow ran over my sticks and scraped my turf off. I have to fix at least one sprinkler head as well.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Things have been quite in the yard. Had ~3" snow on Friday.

Pic below is about 9 AM. Snow started at 8 AM and lasted into midday.



Dahlia tubers arrived Thursday evening and were started Friday morning. They will stay inside for about a month or so.

Today's project was fixing plow damage along the street and back filling by the mail box.



Looking North across the front of the house



Looking South


Last but not least, I snuck in a mow with the Bobcat Mower


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Applied ~1.5# 0-50-0 (0.75#P) ahead of the rain forecasted for tomorrow.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Lots of rain last week

Got out and mowed yesterday. Still getting used to bobcat mower, but was able to stripe in a direction couldn't really do with my ride on.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Spraying Season is upon us! The exciting is building

Sunday 5/3
- Applied Azoxy 2SC at 0.77/M
- Applied Bifen 
- Applied Pivot

Monday 5/4
- Applied Acelperyn 0.18 oz/M
- Applied Hydretain at 9 oz/M


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Got in a mow on 5/6. The lawn was long after over 1.5" on Tuesday and Wednesday.

Tonight I applied ~2 oz of Axilo to address micro needs.





Also did second round of Lesco 30-0-5 with 0.21% Dimension. Application was 2#M


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Today's project was add an additional sprinkler to my front zone along the street and extend my drip zones down to my mailbox in preparation for the replanting of that area. This project took way longer than it should have because i forgot I lent my irrigation repair bucket to my dad last summer.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Things have been busy in the lawn.

Reseeded along the street again last night. Increased sprinkler runs.

Mowing every 2-3 days with the Bobcat mower. It has an excellent cut. I received my eco plug today which will help with mulching. Need to scrape the deck and drill a hole for the back bolt.





Seeing a good bit of low annua in the lawn. Also seeing some bent grass in usual places along the edge of the flower beds. But does not look to bad until you are up on top of it.

Planted some of my dahlia's near my mailbox. Still need to figured out what I will do drip wise, but the new outlets should support lots of options.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looks great! The Bobcat stripes nicely.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Looks great! The Bobcat stripes nicely.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Little behind k. My journal

Last Friday 5/28 applied propoconazole 1 oz/M and Axila 5 Micro's

It rained Saturday - Monday collecting ~3.25" in gauge

Saturday between storms I applied Hydretain at monthly maintenance rate.

Tuesday I mowed at 3.75" with rider and side and back got double cut with Bobcat before I started to run out of day light





Flowers are starting to pop as well

Great blooms on rhododendron this year


Wife's daisy needed to be staked after all the rain



Last week I ran drip to the dahlia's several has buds showing already


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Whether had been hot here in NE. Didn't do much over the weekend. Did some planting of platers. Worked on edges a bit.

Thought I was going to get a chance to mow this AM but work got busy quick.

Snuck out after dinner and get it mowed.

Overall, lawn is looking good. I have a few small weed issues. Clover mostly, between front bush and house. Small amount of creeping Charlie between the trampoline and the tree line.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Sprayed Prop 14.1 at 2 oz/M
Sprayed Axila micros at 6oz/ acre rate
Sprayed Archer 6 ml/gal
Spayed Demand CS 1 oz/gal


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Been a while since I have updated the journal.

Did Azoxy app 2 oz/m around 6/25. Was seeing a bit of res thread.

Weather has been crazy. Went from a heat wave last week to 4 days of rain where we got 3.5-4" of rain. Temps down in the 50's and heat and rain are on the horizon.

Couldn't cut lawn for about 5 days. Finally got a chance to cut yesterday it was 6-9" in most spots.

Picked up a set of X Blade and decided I would try them since the grass was drying out well yesterday and was so long. Mounted with no issues. Got about 4 passes into my mow and the sky opened up. Decided to keep mowing since the sun was out. Rained for about 10 minutes.

Blades did well. Will need another pass today because it was so long and wet.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Things have even fairly quiet with lots of distractions.

I went away for a few days and came back Monday. There was almost 4" of rain in my gulage while I was gone. Most of which were remnants of Elsa and some other rain that came through when I returned.



Didn't get a chance to mow until Wednesday. It had been over 10 days and the grass was long. Side took 3 cuts to look good. I bagged on last pass because some of the grass was over 9" and I was going to need another pass, but was running out of daylight. I got int 2 cuts and bagged in 2nd pass since I had the headlights on at that point.

Got out today and got some pics. Poa is bad this year. I have decided to nuke and thinking I am going TTTF

Still looks pretty good from afar





Dahlia's are blooming well. Some seem stunted but sounds like they could be due to the amount of rain we have had.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

The rain has continued on a pretty regular basis.

I was hoping to do a full renovation this year but have had to go the other way. I am having the house resided and the likelihood of having to put a dumpster on my lawn and having people walk on key areas was pretty high.

With that said decided I would put down prodiamine today. It is a bit early, but worked for the schedule.

Since I was spraying I put down propoconazole and some Bifen. Also sprayed for with general area for pests.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Also applied 3#/M of 17-3-2 screaming green clone for ~0.51#N on 7/31/21


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Way behind on posting but lots going on

Summer House project was originally targeted for June/July was pushed out to Fall. When I talked to contractor in July he said September so I put down Pre M.

Well contractor called few weeks ago and it was go time. Within 24 hours dumpster, port-a-potty and materials were laying on the lawn.

The good news is house was finished on Wednesday 9/8 and I started aggressively dethatching to break up the pre m and cutting low. Material was picked up on Thursday. Dumpster and was supposed to leave Thursday until ended up staying until Monday 😢.

Port-a-potty came off lawn Friday.

I stumbled upon a bag of JG TurfPro at the local nursery. I had wanted to go for a fully Reno but just did not have enough time given my first frost date. Next year, I will likely do a full renovation and go 100% TTTF since that was what I would have done if my project had gone off in early summer.

Saturday I aerated heavily and then slice seeded the lawn. I got the section under the dumpster last night (Monday).





Lawn was cut to 2.25" and I held off on starter Fert to keep grown down. 19-19-19 will go down later this week.

The new siding looks great. Just waiting for the shutters to come in.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow huge transformation of the house with the new siding. Your property is looking great.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

livt0ride said:


> Wow huge transformation of the house with the new siding. Your property is looking great.


Thank You! It has been a long journey over the last 4 years. Couldn't even find the flower beds when we moved in, but it is great to see the vision come to life.


----------

